# M&K owner looking to upgrade...



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

I have owned an M&K MX-100 for about 15 years. I think it is very good with movies, but cannot do music well. I am trying to decide whether to buy another used MX-100, two HSU VTF-15H subs or one Kreisel DXD-12012. My dedicated room has a concrete floor and measures 22x17x8. I would appreciate suggestions.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a 12012 over at Dale Rasco's home to test for The Sub Zone and he will also do a subjective review of a pair of these. This might help you if you are not in a super big hurry.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks. I look forward to the review. The trade in program on the Kreisel subs is tempting, to say the least. I really wonder if one Kreisel Sub will outperform two Hsu subs.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

When you say out perform, what are you looking for; low freq extension, SPL, speed?


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

I assume the Kreisel is faster and would be better with music. I have TDL reference Standard Speakers as front right and left channels so stereo has always been much better than surround in my room. I would like a sub that can handle music well when I listen to SACD or Master Audio. I guess I am asking which set up will perform best in an overall sense. However, your question really makes me think about what I value the most sound wise.


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe I should have asked how they would differ rather than outperform. Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Oct 9, 2012)

I will be happy to assist you. The DXD-12012 works equally well for movies as it does for music. We have plenty of customers who have used the DXD-12012 for both music and movies and they have all said how defined and articulate the sound is. You could throw any material at the this sub and it won't have trouble reproducing the content. Our subwoofers don't color the sound in anyway and this is one of the reasons so many of the worlds top engineers use our products. What you hear is what the engineer heard without any added frequency enhancements. The DXD-12012 is like an M&K MX-100 on a lot of steroids. Not only will it let you hear every nuance of the recorded sound that you playback but it has the reserve power and capacity to handle the most dynamic transients found in the sound effects tracks of movies. We are also offering a very generous trade-in program for customers who own previous M&K Sound/Miller & Kreisel Sound subwoofers.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

fbczar said:


> Maybe I should have asked how they would differ rather than outperform. Thanks


I own a Hsu and the 12012. The difference is night and day. The 12012 is so clean and it does not miss a beat. Excellent for movies and music. The sub delivers tight mid, upper bass all the way and as well as low bass.


----------

